
The skills you need to develop blockchain applications - alexroan
https://medium.com/swlh/the-skills-you-need-to-be-a-blockchain-developer-9c8f6d3372c8
======
analyticascent
For the most part, this seems like a good primer on what the territory would
be for people entering this space.

I feel like the easiest "Hello World" for newbies would be taking a simple
full stack app and interfacing Blockstack as the back end:

[https://docs.blockstack.org/browser/hello-
blockstack](https://docs.blockstack.org/browser/hello-blockstack)

But the information in that Medium post is great for those who want to know
where to dive deeper for developing things from scratch.

